
Ask HN: Race for 5G Nokia, Ericsson, and Huawei - mark_l_watson
I see conflicting information on who is ahead technically.
======
Nextgrid
They will all claim to have the best, while all delivering sub-par garbage
(just like what currently runs LTE networks) so I really wouldn’t be concerned
about which vendor to choose - they’re all bad.

------
wmf
That kind of information is hard to gather, valuable to carriers, and
dangerous to equipment vendors so I wouldn't expect to see it in public.

